# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Modifier un Champ d'une liste Sharepoint

## s.bouffard

Bonjour,

Cela ne fait que quelques jours que je travail avec InfoPath 2010 et Moss2010
j'arrive bien  rcupr les donnes de Sharepoint dans mon formulaire mais j'aimerai pouvoir modifier des champs d'une liste Sharepoint avec les informations contenues dans mon formulaire sans tre obliger d'envoyer tout mon formulaire.
Connaissait vous un moyen de le faire avec InfoPath?

Merci de votre aide

----------


## Potemkine974

Bonjour, tu dois utilis du code, et faire appelle au web service de sharePoint, pour modifier ton lment.

----------


## s.bouffard

OK, Merci de ta rponse c'est bien ce que je redout
et vu que je ne sais pas du tout comment fonctionne les webs services de Sharepoint et comment coder dans Infopath ...
Pour le moment je n'ai besoin de modifier un champ seulement pour avoir un identifiant unique quand mes formulaires sont crer. Y aurait-il un autre moyen que de faire une liste Sharepoint pour cela?

----------


## Potemkine974

Bonjour Sylvie, une autre mthode qui ne require pas de code serais d'utilis la date du jour avec la commande now() comme valeur calculer de ton champ. 
Tu aura la date a la seconde prt, et tu peux l'utilis comme identifiant unique.

----------


## s.bouffard

Merci pour ta solution

PS : je m'appelle Sylvain

----------


## Potemkine974

De rien Sylvain  :;):

----------


## jff42

Bonjour
l'identifiant unique peut aussi tre un compteur ; il faut faire une connexion de donnes secondaire qui relit la bibliothque shp (juste sur la colonne contenant l'identifiant) , prend le max, fait +1.

----------

